# Topics > Applications > Human resource management (HR, HRM) >  Olivia, AI recruiting assistant, Paradox Inc., Phoenix, Arizona

## Airicist

Developer - Paradox Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Paradox overview

Nov 8, 2019




> In this video, Founder and CEO of Paradox Aaron Matos shares the inspiration behind Olivia, an AI recruiting assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Enterprise Conversational AI Startup Paradox Closes $40M Funding Round"

by Eriv Hal Schwartz
May 13, 2020

----------

